# Records that you wont but there too darn expensive and you can afford them



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I recalled once i order a cd,of mister Max Reger and organist, i received the cd and it look awesome only one cd , guess what was the price of the cd yah one cd 89$ + tx

But i would admit the most i pay for a record was the first zeni geva '' how to kill'' ( non-classical)
it cost me 100$

So my question is the following , if not rich, did you ever choke seeing the price of a cd, like jeez that darn expensive, i can afford it.

What label or compagny offer great quality cd, but there price is sky is the limit....
When i pay a 100$ buck for a cd i hope it's the best darn cd i ever heard in my life...

100$ coy=uld be the price of a box-set, what do you consider to expensive for nothing
you love the ensemble the conductor everything perfect, but it's too darn expensive for your wallet.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m extremely price-conscious & will gladly wait or examine the various options/prices on the market before buying a specific item I am considering.

I never pay more than $15-$20 for a CD, and that would be a rarity or an extremely interesting new issue. 
In the old days when prices were higher, some would cost $25. 

Since I have a large collection, I can normally live without an unusually expensive CD. Second-hand prices here are low, however, and combined with cheap internet shopping, most items cost maybe $ 1-3 per CD/LP.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You have to remember that a musical performance is a work of art, just think how much you'd pay for a painting or sculpture.

Also your medium, CD, is now approaching obsolescence, and we're at a stage where the demand is starting to exceed supply in some cases, especially where the recording is a cheap download.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

good point Mandryka i follow you in what you said


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I adored Charles Munch and his recordings as music director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra in French and German repertory were legendary.

So RCA/Sony has recently re-issued this huge 86 CD box of all his RCA recordings with the BSO.

I want it but I dare not ask the price. Forbidden fruit.


----------

